# AKC Jr. Hunt Test...What is it???



## Weber Retriever Club (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi folks!

For this weeks training tip, we would like focus on the Junior Hunt Test level in order to give all of us a better idea of what the requirements are and what one actually looks like.

Please click the link below to be redirected to the Weber River Retriever Club website to view information and a video of a dog running an AKC Junior Hunt Test.

http://weberretrievers.com/for-memberstraining-tips.html

If you have any questions....lets get a discussion going.

Thanks,

WRRC

*** Stay tuned for our next training tip where we will focus on the Senior Hunt Test level and its requirements ***


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Cool. So is that all it takes for a dog to get its Junior Hunt Test certifications is the two retrieves? I'd assume there are rules requiring staying steady until released, retrieving to hand, etc. but is it only the two retrieves? Is there also a land test or just the water?

Edit: Should have read your website first.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Edit: Should have read your website first.


HAHA! Yep, two land retrieves and two water retrieves for each test. You must pass four different tests to earn your junior title.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

How much money per test?


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Different clubs throughout the region have different fees. Somewhere between $60-75 is what I have seen.


----------

